# HMS Guardian



## Lorraine D (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone with any information I would be so grateful..my dad was CPO on this ship


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello Lorraine. With reference to your query:-

HMS Guardian (RN Net Laying Ship)
Built Chatham Dockyard. Launched Sept 1,1932. Commissioned Jan 13, 1933.
Gross tonnage = 2860. Length 103m. Breadth 16.1m.
Twin screw, 2 steam turbines giving speed of 18knots.
Total complement = 181. Sold for scrap Jan 1, 1962.
Vessel was one of a kind - HMS Protector was an improved version.
Photo at http://www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk/netlaying_ships.htm
Should you wish to make contact with others that sailed on her, go to http://forcesreunited.org.uk/namearchive/units/NavyNames/HMS-Guardian.html

Dennis.


----------

